# Is she okay? Is it the lutino??



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay so I got my hand-fed cockatiel on the 11th. When we went to get her and we were holding her in the bird store she pooped and her poop was a brownish-red coloring which I think is normal because my male is that color. But when I brought her home she didn't really eat and her poop changed color its now darkish green and white with a little bit of yellow. I don't know what's wrong. She's now eating today and eating normally but her poop is still that color, but when she was at the bird shop it was fine. Could it be she's just adjusting? But it was like this for all my birds. I went to this bird breeder where I bought my male from looking for mate and I found this hand-fed baby lutino and it's poop was fine and when I brought it home it turned green (like my female's is now) and then a couple weeks later my baby died.  So then I called the breeder and told him and he said it could have been a number of reasons and told me he would give me this other lutino baby that he has. So I drove 2 hours again to go pick it up, it's poop was normal and then it turned green when I got home and then it died also. So this female is my fourth cockatiel that I've got. A long time ago I got another lutino before the first two and I took it to a vet and she said it was sick and she gave it some medicine it got better. And then it suddenly died. Could it be something with lutinos? All the lutino's I've ever got have died first my baby Snowy, then Eve, then Duckie. All my lutinos have died. I bought my cinnamon Yuri and I hope she's okay. Can someone help me??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It depends what she's eaten too. What sort of diet is she on? 

Droppings actually consist of three recognizable parts: feces, clear urine and a white urine called urates. Generally, the feces part of the dropping should be green or brown. It should be solid and coiled like a snake, segmented or in pieces. The urine portion of the stool should be clear and watery. Urates should be an opaque white-beige crystalline material. Sometimes the urine and urates are mixed, creating a cloudy-looking material, but usually they are separate.

Not all changes in droppings indicate a health problem. For instance, different types of food can change the color of your bird's poop. Birds that favor pellets of a certain color may release feces that have taken on the same tinge. Strawberries may introduce a slight reddish color and blueberries, cherries and cranberries can turn fecal matter black.

Watery foods can make your bird's droppings appear looser than usual. Sometimes droppings may even be all liquid. However, as long as any fecal matter remains solid, watery droppings are not diarrhea. They are perfectly normal instances of polyuria, an increase in urine. 

If you want to be reassured, take your Cockatiels to an Avian Vet have have a gram stain done - gram stain is to see if there's bacterial and yeast infections *which make your birds SICK*. Would also be best to have any other tests done as well.

I have had my Lutino for I think a year now, maybe a bit less and she's really healthy. Also, it could be that the place you're buying these birds from have been ill before you got them.


----------



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pic of poops*

Okay this is kinda gross but here are pictures of my birds poop. The brownish one is my males and the green one is my females who just came. She is on Zupreems Natural Pellets but I'm converting her over to Zupreems Fruit Blend flavor (what my male eats) can this be why?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like some of the green pellets have been eaten but just to be safe I would bring her into an avain vet


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

My tiels poop have always been darkish green. Not reddish, and they've been fine. I have a lunito hen and a normal grey cock. It could be becasue your male eats the fruit blend and the female eats the natural pellet. If your really worried then you should take her to an avian vet just to relelive you stress. Its good that there are owners like you who really care about your birds. I hope she stays healthy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The poops in the first pix do not look good at all. I'd be suspect of some type of renal/kidney problem from the protein in the pellets. The poops in the 2nd pix are fine.


----------



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

srtiels said:


> The poops in the first pix do not look good at all. I'd be suspect of some type of renal/kidney problem from the protein in the pellets. The poops in the 2nd pix are fine.


Really? The first pic of the brownish red poop is not good? That's my males and he seems healthy he has been for a year now. But we just got the female and her poop is the dark green yellowish ones? I think she might be sick because she is sitting at the bottom of the cage sleeping and she's not hissing as much as she did before but she chirps when my male does. My male doesn't seem sick at all. He chirps all day come out for us to pet him climbs around his cage eats drinks and does all sort of normal things.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Both my birds have the dark green and white poops... none have ever looked brown before. If thats the colour of your males then I would monitor him closely for any signs of illness.. or get the poop tested to be sure.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you should take them to see an Avian Vet. Better to be safe than sorry especially if it could be something to do with the renal or kidney.

They don't show that they are ill, they hide it. So while he may look fine, he could be very ill.


----------

